# Glass or plastic?



## UrbanJungle (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, Im thinking of making a orchidarium out of glass or acrylic and then will be used as a GTP Cage, what material do you think it will be best?
Thanks


----------



## hurcorh (Feb 23, 2012)

Both provide very limited heat retention meaning compared to a wooden enclosure for example you will have to use much more energy to keep the enclosure at the desired temperature. They both have advantages, glass looks better,does not scratch as easily and is more rigid. Acrylic is not going to shatter into lots of pieces, a bit lighter, sometimes cheaper but has less rigidity unless some form of supports are used. Which brings me to another point, you will have to look into how you will form all of your pieces together to provide strength and support ie. so it doesn't fall apart or crack etc. It would also depend on the size you want to make it as to what thickness you will need etc. If that is the only two choices I can not choose one because I would most likely (if you want large amounts of viewing space) use wood for the back,top and bottom then wood sides and front but with large glass inserts for great amounts of viewing. The wood will have to be properly sealed too. I have attached a very rough example of something you could look at doing. 


Hope this helps. Maybe post a few pictures of the kind of thing you had in mind then we can give helpful answers in regards to how they can be achieved.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Feb 23, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> Both provide very limited heat retention meaning compared to a wooden enclosure for example you will have to use much more energy to keep the enclosure at the desired temperature. They both have advantages, glass looks better,does not scratch as easily and is more rigid. Acrylic is not going to shatter into lots of pieces, a bit lighter, sometimes cheaper but has less rigidity unless some form of supports are used. Which brings me to another point, you will have to look into how you will form all of your pieces together to provide strength and support ie. so it doesn't fall apart or crack etc. It would also depend on the size you want to make it as to what thickness you will need etc. If that is the only two choices I can not choose one because I would most likely (if you want large amounts of viewing space) use wood for the back,top and bottom then wood sides and front but with large glass inserts for great amounts of viewing. The wood will have to be properly sealed too. I have attached a very rough example of something you could look at doing.
> View attachment 239944
> 
> Hope this helps. Maybe post a few pictures of the kind of thing you had in mind then we can give helpful answers in regards to how they can be achieved.


Think ill go to aaquarium builder for prices if not ill have a go at doing it my self.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 23, 2012)

You need to consider thermal qualitys, ventilation and cleaning. If you want some acrylic ideas look at Tony Nicoli's website in the USA.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> You need to consider thermal qualitys, ventilation and cleaning. If you want some acrylic ideas look at Tony Nicoli's website in the USA.



I stumbled across Tony's website last week or so. He has come up with a really nice, modern looking design.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Feb 23, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> I stumbled across Tony's website last week or so. He has come up with a really nice, modern looking design.


Sweet thanks, saw a pic of hes room and was trying to get more, i think ill be going with acrylic, should i have a go at doing it my self? think it will be easy?

Ok, heres some of the pics for ideas i got. Should i make 2 small ones or a big one have a 2ft floor space to work with.














Love the draw.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 23, 2012)

2ft cubes work well.


----------



## UrbanJungle (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent my ideas to a acrylic n a glass company n ill post the prices and see how i go


----------



## UrbanJungle (Feb 27, 2012)

Got a quote for the acrylic box 380 + 150 a hour to get it drawn up... Glass it is


----------

